# Pictures of us!



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Well I know we had another HUGE thread around here somewhere with pictures of us, but since we have a ton of new members I thought it would be fun to have an updated thread with our current active members pics! That way we can put a name to a face!

I guess I will start!

Me and my BF on New Years










Me on my Birthday!









OH and there is a family pic in my siggy!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I love these threads!! Good to put a face to a name. :biggrin: 

Peter and I on our wedding day:










Kosmo and I:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Gena I LOVE that pic of you and Kos!! And the one of the family!! How old was Kosmo there?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I changed the picture now so it's more a close up of Peter and I-Kosmo was about 6 mo. old in that pic.



> Gena I LOVE that pic of you and Kos!! And the one of the family!! How old was Kosmo there?[/B]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I changed the picture now so it's more a close up of Peter and I-Kosmo was about 6 mo. old in that pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe! Well I LOVE that pic too!!
Geeze how time flies!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

The picture is Bob and I with grandkids and furkids!!!!!!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Me & Hubby at Mardi Gras
[attachment=34729:34747443...3E283B3E.jpg]



The Boys
Deuce & Jeter
[attachment=34730:attachment.jpg]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

With Maggie









Me out to dinner with girlfriends at school.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is one of me and Mandi. This is from October-


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I just took this yesterday--it's not the most flattering pic of either of us (and my hair really isn't orange, lol):
[attachment=34733:021_3.JPG]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Pam! That pic of you and Pete is ADORABLE!!! I LOVE IT!!

Everyones pic are soo cute!! Thanks for sharing!!! But keep em' comming!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what gorgeous pics, everybody! :biggrin: 

i don't do pictures... i prefer the mystique of being mysterious...lmao.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Here I am with Madison (who is camera shy) and Memphis, my grandpuppy. Memphis is 14 months and Madison is 4 months....I'm not telling how old I am!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here r the P's and I


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is one of my husband and I, honeymoon in Hawaii:









My wedding pic (Sept 2007):









And here is our darling Bentley:









Unfortunately, I have no pictures of either my husband or I with Bentley. Thats terrible...I need to work on that!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok here I am with my hubby







ok ok not my hubby but Marc Anthony!!!! 
Here is me and hubby







and the 3 fluffs.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh, this is a fun idea! Here are Charlie and I celebrating our 10 year anniversary in Hawaii last September:

[attachment=34738:Happy_Hour_resized.jpg]

And here are one of the many shots we took trying to get one of us with the dogs before Christmas (we never did!):

[attachment=34739:All_of_u..._resized.jpg]


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

*<span style="color:#f068a8">








The boyfriend, Ella and I!









a favorite of Ella and I.









He just loves her!

*</span>


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Greg and Chris Murphy


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

We are Cupcake's Mommy and Daddy (Robby and Klari)











This is Daddy with Cupcake












This is mommy and cupcake











Cupcake and Cousin Cookie











And This is The Diva herself Miss CupCake


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have no recent pics, because I have been working so much. But I do have a wedding pic:










OMG, it's almost been a year already!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is me and Midis and then Greg and Midis. I don't have one of the two of us together with him. Somebody had to take the picture! 


_*
EDIT: I went in and removed the pics for you. 
Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Moderator*_


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

OMIG! Can someone help me?? I was trying to delete this so that I could resize photos.  HELP????????

Cyndi


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> OMIG! Can someone help me?? I was trying to delete this so that I could resize photos.  HELP????????
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> here r the P's and I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG LOOK AT PARKER'S PAW ......... AWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't have many recent pics, but here are a couple!

Alex(my boyfriend) and Ajax sleeping :wub: This was Friday night
(I'm sure he'll love that I posted a pic of him in his pj's )
[attachment=34746:Alex_and...Sleeping.JPG]

Here's Alex and I at Niagara Falls on Dec 23, 2007 - Jax is in the bag on my back!
It was rainy but switching over to snow, and so cold!
[attachment=34747:Alex_and..._Niagara.JPG]

And this is one of my all time favorites of Alex and I on the steps of the Capital Building in Sacramento
[attachment=34748:Alex_and_Mandy.jpg]

Maybe I should get more of us!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I think it's awesome that you take Jax in your backpack! LOL! 

So sweet!

Chris


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Here is me and Midis and then Greg and Midis. I don't have one of the two of us together with him. Somebody had to take the picture!
> 
> 
> _*
> ...


Thanks! I appreciate it! 

Cyndi


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Meeee 









James and I cropped out of a family picture.









Me and the fluffs (last august)







Kisses from Belle








Me and Poptart.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Brooke took this of me with Tango & Tillie this weekend. It's the only picture I have of me with both of my Malts. :wub: :wub:










Here's a picture of me and my hubby


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

Our first Christmas with Bailey so we had to do family pictures!
Emily


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

A picture of Mommy and Daddy on their wedding day, May 29th, 2004.. by the way... I'm Mommy's Boy.. not Daddy's  

"At Last"









Here's a picture of my mommy and me at Barnsley Gardens in Georgia... I didn't like it there.. it was haunted... I'm a year old as well.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Bump! I want to see more pics of the SM Mommy's and Daddy's.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

ok, 
mommy, daddy fairy & baby-steini (his 3rd day with us) :biggrin: 
pic by schnuppe


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

here's my hubby and the mini monster. 
[attachment=34878:mini_8_4_07.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stan and me
[attachment=34879:A_pic_of...amily_rs.jpg]

me and the kids on a very hot day last August!
[attachment=34880:Me_and_my_kids_rs.jpg]


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love all the pictures!
Thanks everyone for posting them :biggrin:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry don't have many pics of me, I am always the one with the camera.
My son Zak and I









My husband, Josh, and I 









My girls, Alexis and Allison, and I


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Love all the pictures!
> Thanks everyone for posting them :biggrin:[/B]


DITTO!!!

but, umm....where are your pics!??


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Here's me:









And here's Josie and I on her first birthday (over a year ago):











Josie says: We really need a new family photo, I was so young then....


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, these are always fun-

Here I am-










and my lovely wife-










and the hounds with my youngest son on their birthday-


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hubby and me


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

My handsome boy and I.










My husband and I.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Here you go.............this was taken at an outdoor restaurant over Christmas holidays in south Florida.

[attachment=34901at_and_Charles.JPG]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

sorry, issues with uploading pics ... will try again another time


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

This is Tiger with Snowball and Lily- I need to fix the date on the camera as these were taken last week not 3 years ago(the pups weren't even alive in 2005)









My little girl Ansley with Snowball


----------

